
A more equitable statement of the jealous husbands puzzle - hardmath123
http://aperiodical.com/2016/11/a-more-equitable-statement-of-the-jealous-husbands-puzzle/
======
JoeAltmaier
Don't make it a boat; make it an Uber and an audition? With only room for 2
passengers.

